

DataFlow Programming: Concept, Languages and Applications (2011) [pdf] - brudgers
http://paginas.fe.up.pt/~prodei/dsie12/papers/paper_17.pdf

======
jesuslop
Interesting, I wonder if there is something linking dataflow and functional
reactive programming.

